# [solved] sony-ericsson k850i unter linux

## cosmophobia

hallo leute..

seit heut bin ich stolzer besitzer eines k850i.. ; )

das einzige worauf es mir in verbindung mit dem rechner ankommt, ist zugriff auf die speicherkarte.. vor allem um die bilder aufn rechner zu bekommen..

ich hab alle usb-modi durchprobiert.. nur "massenspeicher" funktioniert.. allerdings hab ich dann nur zugriff auf den 35mb kleinen telefonspeicher und nicht auf die speicherkarte..

hat da schon jemand erfahrungen..!?

ps: bei meinem k750i hatt ich immer zugriff auf die speicherkarte und nicht auf den telefonspeicher *lol*.. was mir aber egal war.. ich brauch ja nur zugriff auf die speicherkarte..

----------

## Stormkings

Moin

Was bedeutet "usb-modi durchprobiert"? Ich hab ein K800i, das ich einfach per usb-kabel anstecke und dann als usb-stick erkannt wird. Sowohl karte als auch interner speicher taucht jeweils als usb-device auf. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass SE das alles ständig komplett ändert. Hast du dir mal /var/log/messages angesehen, während du das handy ansteckst? Vielleicht kannst du da die ausgabe mal posten.

grüße, dk

----------

## cosmophobia

naja.. wenn man den usb-stecker einsteckt kommt da noch sone auswahl.. "telefonmodus", "medienübertragung", "syncronisieren" & "massenspeicher".. aber nur massenspeicher tut was unter linux.. (was anderes brauch ich ja auch nicht..)

unter windows werden übrigens 2 massenspeicher erkannt.. telefon & speicherkarte.. unter linux kommt wiegesagt nur die automatische erkennung von "PHONE"..

dmesg sagt dazu folgendes:

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: configuration #2 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Sony Eri Memory Stick        0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 72641 512-byte hardware sectors (37 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 72641 512-byte hardware sectors (37 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

 sdb: p1 exceeds device capacity

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

danach noch etliche fehler nach dem muster:

```
attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb: rw=0, want=72648, limit=72641

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 72640
```

etwas weiter unten nur noch:

```
sdb: rw=0, want=72644, limit=72641

attempt to access beyond end of device
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das 2 /dev/sdXY geräte erstellt werden (bei mir sda1 und sda2). das eine ist die speicherkarte und das andere der telefoninterne speicher.

die relevanten dmesg ausgaben und kernel einstellungen (ehci? ohci?) wären sicherlich informativ

mfg

----------

## cosmophobia

ich hab grad nachgesehen.. im kernel ist sowohl ehci als auch ohci ausgewählt..

dmesg hab ich doch alles gepostet, was seit dem einstecken ausgegeben wurd.. oder was meinst du..!?

bei mir ist übrigens sda die festplatte.. der telefonspeicher wird als sdb1 gemountet.. ich hab auf gut glück auch mal versucht manuell sdb2 und sdc1 zu mounten (hätt ja sein können..), die gibts aber nicht..

----------

## AmonAmarth

sorry, da warst du wohl ein paar minuten schneller, hab deine antwort mit dmesg flotter  :Wink: 

also laut deiner dmesg ausgabe gibts wirklich nur ein device

hast du folgendes im kernel aktiviert?

```
  x Symbol: SCSI_MULTI_LUN [=y]                                                                                                                                 x  

  x Prompt: Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                                                                                                  x  

  x   Defined at drivers/scsi/Kconfig:182                                                                                                                       x  

  x   Depends on: SCSI                                                                                                                                          x  

  x   Location:                                                                                                                                                 x  

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                       x  

  x       -> SCSI device support      
```

und:

```
  <*> SCSI generic support 

 <M> SCSI media changer support   
```

das hat mir manchmal geholfen wenn ein USB-hub/stick nicht wollte.

----------

## firefly

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> ich hab grad nachgesehen.. im kernel ist sowohl ehci als auch ohci ausgewählt..
> 
> dmesg hab ich doch alles gepostet, was seit dem einstecken ausgegeben wurd.. oder was meinst du..!?
> 
> bei mir ist übrigens sda die festplatte.. der telefonspeicher wird als sdb1 gemountet.. ich hab auf gut glück auch mal versucht manuell sdb2 und sdc1 zu mounten (hätt ja sein können..), die gibts aber nicht..

 

aktivier mal den "PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support" im kernel, vermutlich hat die speicherkarte keine partitionstabelle im klassichen sinne

----------

## cosmophobia

thx.. es klappt.. : )

nachdem ich die von AmonAmarth empfohlenen sachen in den Kernel gepackt hab, werden jetzt telefonspeicher und speicherkarte erkannt..

----------

